# Other ENPub Submissions



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Given the unfortunate news about Ryan Nock's hard drive crash, I am now concerned about another submission that I sent for ENWorld Player's Journal. It seemed peculiar that there were lots of emails on the article, and then there was no decision to accept or reject it. Should I (and anyone else that sent in material earlier in 2004) resubmit or wait to hear? I'm not in a hurry to know since there's a lot of pots boiling all of a sudden for you good folks, but I think it's important now to raise the question as to what was lost?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

What was the article title again?  I probably still have it somewhere.  For articles that _don't_ get used right away, I keep them in case I find a fit for them later.  Plus we had the whole hiatus between the EN World Player's Journal (printed by Goodman Games) and the EN World Gamer (printed by Mongoose), which threw off my groove for a while earlier this year.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 3, 2004)

_Birch, Bone & Bronze: Unique DR for Monsters_


----------

